# Texas Cichlid won't stop pooping?



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

He has been doing this since Saturday afternoon. I thought it would stop but it hasn't. He is acting completly normal. He eats, swims, gill function all normal. I have never seen this before and I am starting to get concerned. Any info would be great. Thanks James

BTW I have 2 other fish 1 Jack Dempsey and 1 rosie red feeder. Both are fine.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a fish that has been doing the same thing latley.I am beginning to worry something is not right with its insides. I hope someone has an answer. I was thinking maybe constipation, that can be treated with feeding your fish some peas. My fish will only eat krill, so if it is constipation, I dont know how to treat it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know that daphnia works in relieving constipation in bettas and is more appetizing to fish than peas. Maybe you can try that? Every fish I own *loves *daphnia. Maybe you could try that and see if it makes a difference??


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a flowerhorn mixed with parrot and he would poop nonstop for days. It was the ph that was causing it. I increased the ph from 6.5 to 7.8 and its perfect now. Check to see what ph level each fish and temperature they need to be in. And adjust the water accordingly. hope that helps.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Its one of my belonesox pike that has started pooping like that. I have a high ph, that the pike is suppose to do well in. It will not eat daphnia, if constipation could cause this. I scoop it out of the tank, when it falls off. I noticed it smells terrible. I am not trying to steal you thread, but is there anything else that would cause this? Any suggestions? I would take a picture of mine, but the picture above is a perfect example.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Try the daphnia.


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

My ph is way to high. My tap water was 7.2 and is now 8.8 on the high range test. I am going to get some ph down but I am now upset about the change in ph in the tap water considering I went from $20 a month to $70 a month in 1 year with the same amount of consumption.


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jay Ack said:


> i have a flowerhorn mixed with parrot and he would poop nonstop for days. It was the ph that was causing it. I increased the ph from 6.5 to 7.8 and its perfect now. Check to see what ph level each fish and temperature they need to be in. And adjust the water accordingly. hope that helps.


 
How long did it take to clear up? I brought my ph to 7.0 monday afternoon. It seems less hard and less red but is still coming out.


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

Is it possible that it is the spawning tube? It has gotten larger and will not come off the fish is fine eating swimming. Anyone??


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Wish I had some answers for you. Poor thing! How long has it been there now?


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

One week


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

well I pulled it off last night and it is coming back. He is still alive but I feel terrible that I can't fix him.


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

It has been five days since I pulled off one of the nastiest things I have ever seen. The fish is eating and swimming normal and the nasty tube has not reappeared. I am not a fish doctor but I would guess it was a parasite. Hope this helps.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

change the water temp it will change the fishes metabolism if your up near 80 bring it back to 76 if your around 76 bring it up to 79 but genrally i wouldn't worry about it it's if he completely stops poppin a squat you need to be concerned


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am glad he is still acting healthy. I wonder if you should treat for IP. I am no expert with IPs, maybe someone else will have an opinion.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Treating for IP sounds logical to me, but I'm no expert either.


----------

